

How the Winklevoss twins were made in The Social Network - geuis
http://www.fxguide.com/article651.html

======
michaelchisari
I stuck around for the credits just to check if they used twin actors for
these roles or not. I thought they used a single actor (with really solid
camerawork/sleight of hand split screen style effect), while my friends were
convinced it was twin actors. Turns out we were both wrong. Brilliant.

~~~
aaronbrethorst
I'll second that. I was blown away that the "Winklevii" weren't portrayed by
identical twins, and even more shocked to discover that there was actually a
_totally different person_ playing one of them.

Really impressive special effects. Arguably more so than Avatar in its own
way. Avatar's effects were impressive, but you could tell they were just that.
Social Network actually threw you. Very cool.

------
arcoraven
Having the opportunity to see this film in post-production stages (the face
projection process, in particular), I can really appreciate how much time and
effort went into fooling the audience into thinking that no visual effects
work went on at all. And that after all, is the ultimate goal, which the folks
at Lola managed to pull off. Good work!

